# Where to get games for Macs



## enso (Jun 17, 2004)

Hi

Where can i get games for my mac?

I'm running Panther on an old (3+years) G3 iMac, and am looking for a strategy game or "God" game like the old Civilization or Command and Conquer. It's a long time since I've had time to play games, so I don't really know what's available.


----------



## Cat (Jun 17, 2004)

Civ III has been released for the Mac already some time ago, I am not sure about the status of the various expansions though. Furthermore all the classics are available, Diablo II, Quake, Unreal. Recently Space Colony (Civ meets the Sims) has been released by Aspyr. There are tons of games for the mac, check out www.insidemacgames.com 

As for stores, I don't know. Many Mac stores also sell games, so check them out. And some of the games are released in double mode Mac/PC on the same disks (e.g. Diablo II and Warcraft IIRC)


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 17, 2004)

use search. There are a bunch of threads on good games and links for macosx


----------



## owaters (Jun 17, 2004)

http://www.aspyr.com


----------



## enso (Jun 17, 2004)

Thanks for the links.

I'd already tried the search, and was obviously putting in the wrong criteria like a lame brain.

I will check the links out once I'm away from this hideously crippled network.


----------



## iZero (Jun 17, 2004)

hmm crappy compusa.com sell games.


----------



## Drizzt (Jun 17, 2004)

www.gogamer.com still seems to be one of the better places to find games cheap for the mac.  Although I haven't checked it in awhile, you may also want to look at www.interactcd.com as I remember them selling games for mac as well.


----------



## guilly (Jun 18, 2004)

enso said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> Where can i get games for my mac?
> 
> I'm running Panther on an old (3+years) G3 iMac, and am looking for a strategy game or "God" game like the old Civilization or Command and Conquer. It's a long time since I've had time to play games, so I don't really know what's available.



Hello Enso, althoug there are many commercial games you can aspire to (Command & Conquer Generals or Civ III) the system requirements could be too high for your machine.

If you want to play some "oldies" without paying a dime, there are many interesting ways to do so, but I will focus on two.

(a) Abandomware, it is the name received by software whose developer company has disappeared, leaving a legal gap on the ownership of the game. Look at mac.the-underdogs.org - a great place known as the Macintosh Garden.

(b) Emulating, this is a more complex one, I don't know if you are in disposal of doing so, but it is very rewarding:

Go to emulation.net, a site dedicated to Emulation on the Mac. At the bottom of the page you can find the navigation menu where you'll be able to find the machine you want to emulate.

There are two very interesting machines that can be emulated which have plenty of good quality old games. The first one is - of course - the PC platform. You do not need to have a Virtual PC powered by a G4 to run DosBox. Go to dosbox.sourceforge.net and get your version of this MS-DOS emulators. The speed is not amazing, but with the proper tune-up it will run fine - specially for strategy games. You can get literally thousands of abandomware good quality games at www.the-underdogs.org.

The second machine is the Commodore Amiga - the biggest Macintosh competitor many many years ago. Try to get MacUAE X or MacUAE (the classic version runs smoother even under OS X) or MaxUAE from emulation.net. You can get thousands of games from www.romshare.net. Be aware that the website (romshare) has not been programmed with we Mac users in mind so you might encounter problems to download the "roms" for the Amiga. Try to get to a Windows PC to do the downloads.  

Enjoy!


----------



## Perseus (Jun 19, 2004)

Try demos for games you might be interested in at www.macgamefiles.com


----------



## Surronded (Jul 3, 2004)

http://www.feral.co.uk
http://www.macplay.com


----------



## dreamscape (Jul 5, 2004)

http://www.madmacgames.com
http://www.gogamer.com
http://www.amazon.com


----------



## legacyb4 (Aug 19, 2004)

Cool, totally forgot about that.

Was wondering if Space Colony was any good or not; guess I'll know in a few minutes...



			
				Perseus said:
			
		

> Try demos for games you might be interested in at www.macgamefiles.com


----------



## Chazam (Aug 23, 2004)

I don't know if you're in the UK but I've bought games from Macgold.co.uk.

Have fun gaming on your mac!


----------

